# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Lowered ceiling in kitchen

## Angelaciu

So we bought a house in Stanstead (Quebec, Canada, right on the border of Vermont) build in 1920. We just noticed the ceilings are 6 inches lower in the kitchen (8.5 feet ceilings other rooms, 8 feet in the kitchen). I went on a little excavation mission above the cabinets. Can anyone tell if we should be concerned about testing for asbestos from the pictures? Or if anyone knows why the ceilings wouldve been lowered? Thanks!

----------


## droog

Welcome,
Being primarily an Australian based forum there may not be too many people familiar with your local building materials, practices or regulations. 
As for asbestos, there is only one way to confirm its presence or not. That is having it tested.

----------


## TINSHED

It looks like a Bulkhead/Soffit was added to a void a dust catching situation above the cabinets and also to cover any possible ducting for the Range Head. Some choose to use taller cabinets that continue to the ceiling for this purpose plus giving more storage.  Due to the age of the house it would be wise to have an Asbestos inspection, the lower ceiling height could have be done to accommodation something above that area, how this helps

----------


## Bluesrule

There is nothing in the photos that 'jump out at me' screaming asbestos. Really, if you do have any doubts about anything it would be wise to get it tested (or at least take all reasonable steps to minimise exposure to any airborne particles - there is plenty of information around on the precautions needed). I don't know the situation in the USA but in Australia the peak usage for asbestos in the building industry seems to have been from the 1940s to around 1980. It was banned here in the 1980s but I think they were a bit slower in the USA to act.

----------

